# More old hand tool adverts



## Mirboo (21 Nov 2006)

I picked up a few old copies of Woodworker Magazine yesterday at my local second hand book shop. Building on Alf's earlier thread, here are some more old handtool advertisements that you might find interesting.


*Record*




_August 1959_




_November 1959_




_July 1960_




_November 1960_ - Note that a new edition of Planecraft is mentioned.


*Marples*




_February 1958_




_May 1960_


*Eclipse*




_November 1959_




_November 1960_




_July 1964_


*Woden*




_August 1959_ - Is this a bit un-PC by today's standards or is it just me? :shock: 




_November 1959_




_May 1960_




_November 1960_


*Ward & Payne*




_August 1959_




_November 1960_


*Saws*




_November 1960_




_November 1960_ - This is after H.K. Porter had taken over Disston. It's a bit hard to read in the scan, but the etch on the saw includes the text _"H.K. Porter Company (Canada) Ltd. Toronto Canada"_


----------



## Lord Nibbo (22 Nov 2006)

That Record 735 Hardboard plane is a new one on me :shock:


----------



## Mirboo (22 Nov 2006)

The Record 735 is detailed in my version of Planecraft (the Woodcraft reprint). This from page 189.


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Nov 2006)

Mirboo":2y0rzluh said:


> The Record 735 is detailed in my version of Planecraft (the Woodcraft reprint).



My version of 'Planecraft', the 1959 edition, shows two, the 735 soft and hardboard plane and the 730 softboard plane.

Very interesting stuff, Ian. I didn't realise that the Eclipse honing guide and general purpose saw, with interchangeable blades, were introduced so long ago.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo (22 Nov 2006)

What about those Ward & Payne "Aristocrat" Chisels. Socket handle chisels just like Lie Nielson make um :lol: but at around 25 shillings each a bit cheaper :lol: what would 25shillings buy in 1960? Beer was about one and threepence a pint, a tot of scotch about two bob, so you could buy a nice 1" chisel or get drunk on a dozen tots of whisky, yep they were cheaper than Lie Nielsons's. :lol:


----------



## bugbear (22 Nov 2006)

Lord Nibbo":26icrjxm said:


> What about those Ward & Payne "Aristocrat" Chisels. Socket handle chisels just like Lie Nielson make um :lol: but at around 25 shillings each a bit cheaper :lol: what would 25shillings buy in 1960? Beer was about one and threepence a pint, a tot of scotch about two bob, so you could buy a nice 1" chisel or get drunk on a dozen tots of whisky, yep they were cheaper than Lie Nielsons's. :lol:



I have *never* seen one of those.

But there was a patent date in the advert...

http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?DB=EPOD ... 808614&F=0

BugBear


----------



## Alf (22 Nov 2006)

Ooo, I'm in hand tool advert heaven  Thanks, Ian. =D> =D> =D> 

The Ward & Payne "Aristocrat" Chisels worry me - a Design Centre Award is usually a sure indicator of a lousy design and yet they _look_ okay... 8-[ :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (22 Nov 2006)

You must enter a message when posting


----------



## Evergreen (22 Nov 2006)

Fascinating stuff. Reminds me of my childhood/early teens when we all lived in black and white.

I've never come across one of those Aristocrat chisels either, although it's still quite easy to find standard tanged Ward chisels. I guess that they just couldn't justify that eye-wateringly high price and never sold in significant numbers.

To give you another idea of comparison, I've got a Stanley catalogue from 1972 and a one inch 5001 chisel (just the most awe-inspiring, drool worthy tool in those simple times) was £1.10 list price.

Regards.


----------



## bugbear (22 Nov 2006)

Are these ad scans archived anywhere?

I know about this guy:
http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/ads/

and this one:
http://www.oldtoolsshop.com/Galoots/gRo ... index.html

and there's some scanned books at
http://www.oldtoolsshop.com/storageBin/index.asp

BugBear


----------



## Lord Nibbo (22 Nov 2006)

bugbear":1390ftxi said:


> Are these ad scans archived anywhere?
> 
> I know about this guy:
> http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/ads/
> ...


 Some interesting ones there Bugbear (Woodworker magazine 1921) should interest Barry Burgess page 12 & 13, dunno if a link works on a pdf file but here is the link http://www.oldtoolsshop.com/z_pdf/woodWork/1921-theWoodWorker-ne.pdf


----------



## Mirboo (24 Nov 2006)

Tony Murland has a Record 735 for sale on his website at the moment.


----------



## Mirboo (26 Nov 2006)

I looked through a few more of my old Woodworker magazines today and here for your viewing pleasure are some more scans of old handtool ads.

*Marples*




_November 1936_


*S. Tyzack & Son*




_October 1936 - Maybe this should be classed as a foot tool rather than a hand tool._ :roll: 




_December 1936_


*Buck & Hickman*




_October 1936_




_November 1936_




_December 1936_


*Pugh's*




_November 1936_




_December 1936_


*Guaranteed Tools Limited*




_November 1936 - I didn't see any mention of a pipe and neck tie in any of David Charlesworth's video's_ :-k


*Johnson's - Not really hand tools *









_October 1936_




_November 1936_




_December 1936_


----------



## Mirboo (26 Nov 2006)

Here's one for Alf.

*Lewin*




_December 1957_


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Nov 2006)

Great stuff, Ian. I reckon that if you wanted to be a woodworker in those days, it was compulsory to wear a waistcoat and smoke a pipe :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## MikeW (26 Nov 2006)

These have been fantastic to read through and look at, Ian!

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Alf (26 Nov 2006)

Mirboo":2z5ed7qu said:


> Here's one for Alf.
> 
> *Lewin*
> 
> ...


Not that I'm obviously obsessed in any way...  :lol: I think that may be the latest date for a Lewin sighting I've come across; need to check my own page to be sure #-o



Mirboo":2z5ed7qu said:


> *Guaranteed Tools Limited*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few months ago I actually saw one of these GTL sets in the flesh, almost complete. The interesting thing was, given the poor quality of the GTL plane (so frequently bought by the unsuspecting as something "special") the majority of the tools in it were really rather good quality. Unfortunately I hadn't the camera on me or I'd have taken a few pics. #-o From the advert illustration it looks like the book of instruction was one of the Woodworker handbooks, so all in all not that bad a buy at all. Where GTL won was offering their tools on HP, which is why their planes are so often seen.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## DaveL (26 Nov 2006)

Alf":sftf4ijy said:


> Where GTL won was offering their tools on HP,


A ploy that Snap-on use(d) for their stuff with car mechanics.


----------



## Mirboo (26 Nov 2006)

Alf":1rsrfwh3 said:


> I think that may be the latest date for a Lewin sighting I've come across; need to check my own page to be sure #-o



The same Lewin advert appeared in the January 1958 edition of Woodworker magazine. I've still got a few magazines to go through so I'll see if I can come up with a later one.

Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## bugbear (27 Nov 2006)

Alf":21q4043j said:


> A few months ago I actually saw one of these GTL sets in the flesh, almost complete. The interesting thing was, given the poor quality of the GTL plane (so frequently bought by the unsuspecting as something "special")



Anybody else seen a GTL (with its usual inline adjuster) labelled as a Norris? :wink: 

BugBear


----------



## John Peckham (26 Mar 2007)

I have one of these GTL tool chests. It was my grandfathers. I would love to get a list of contents to verify I have everything. I know I have missing a 3/4 Firmer chisel which I have been seeking for 5 years. My Dad lent it to someone and never got it back. Any chance I could get a copy of the advert?

Any information on GTL tools would be welcome.

Thanks John Peckham


----------



## Alf (26 Mar 2007)

Welcome to the forum, John.

Guaranteed Tools Limited gets an "either side of 1930" dateline in British Planemakers but I know they were around earlier than that because they were mentioned in The Woodworker c.1927/28. They didn't actually make any tools; f'rinstance I think J A Chapman - later to become Stanley GB - made their planes iirc. In BPMs it says dryly "The planes were often of soft alloy and inferior design". I'm flying a bit of a kite here, but the Ross & Alexander catalogue from 1938 gives us this which looks awfully similar, and mentions "guaranteed" rather a lot:







Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (26 Mar 2007)

Alf":15a3q9tv said:


> ...but the Ross & Alexander catalogue from 1938...



Drive by!!

BugBear


----------



## Alf (26 Mar 2007)

Erm, not really. "PDF of" should go in front really - thanks to Martin.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Newbie_Neil (26 Mar 2007)

Hi John

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## John Peckham (26 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the kind words and the feedback.

My granfathers GTL chest is later I think than the one depected. It is a wooden chest with a lift out tray. It contains a metal smoothing plane in the bottom with 3 (one missing) wood chisels, files etc. Handsaw in lid with a tennon saw. Top tray contains marking gauge, try square, glass cutter, tack hammer, claw hammer, pliers pinchers etc.

In the bottom are 2 tins of screws and nails with yellow lids and marked GTL. The scew tine has a rawlplug tool.

I am told my grandmother purchased it for my grandfather just before or just after WW2.

I would love a contants list and any other information. A date(s) of manufacture would also be nice. Also looking to replace the missing 3/4" firmer chisel. I found a 1/2" chisel by GTL on Ebay to fill the gap for now.

John Peckham


----------



## Mirboo (26 Mar 2007)

Hi John,

Welcome to the forum. 

I looked through my old Woodworker magazines last night and I couldn't find a GTL advert with the contents of the tool chest listed. The advert I posted above mentions sending away for "_a beautiful 16-page brochure describing the GTL Guaranteed Tool Chest._" It sounds like the brochure is what you're after but I expect finding one will present problems.


----------



## John Peckham (27 Mar 2007)

Ian

Many thanks for looking. I would love to get hold of that brochure!

John Peckham


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Apr 2008)

Paul Chapman":37k9mdy8 said:


> Great stuff, Ian. I reckon that if you wanted to be a woodworker in those days, it was compulsory to wear a waistcoat and smoke a pipe :lol:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



I know this is going back a bit in the posts. (I was following links).
Until well into the sixties, most shops required workers to wear collar and tie. The foreman especially so. Even on site, the foreman wore 'blue collar'. (Blue-collar' workers? :wink: ) 

The waistcoat? These days it's okay to show your braces but then, most men wore a waistcoat to hide their braces and it was also somewhere to put your 'Albert' and timepiece. Mind you, a waistcoat (vest, for our tranatlantic members) looks best on a slim person! 

Pipe or ciggies in a shop were an obvious no-no, except in the Works Manager's office maybe! (You had to knock and wait if you wanted to see Him - and you provided your own hassock!) I think it all boiled down to a 'pecking order' in the workplace. Apart from all that it was fairly easy-going then! [-X [-X 

ccasion5: 
John


----------



## Smudger (19 Apr 2008)

(Mr Hampton himself, I believe)


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Apr 2008)

In my case it was Mr Cox (Honestly!)
 
John


----------



## John Peckham (7 Mar 2010)

Good news folks I have now progressed with my search concerning my grandfather's GTL tool chest. My search for the 3/4" firmer chisel was hopeless as I now know the missing chisel was a 1" chisel. i know this as I purchesed a seconnd GTL tool chest just to get the chisel only to find it was a 1" chisel. I had already purchased a 1" GTL firmer chisel on Ebay.I have a copy of the GTL advert purchased on Ebay. I am now looking for that illusive GTL parts list. My second GTL tool kit lacks a few tools that I will now search for. I am short of a nail punch. I found one and purchased it from Ebay only for it to go missing in the post. I will dispose of the second GTL tool chest when complete or near complete. Does anyone have an idea of a price? Also can anyone help with a parts list or any information on GTL tools? Thanks.


----------



## newt (10 Mar 2010)

Paul Chapman":6evjjndf said:


> Great stuff, Ian. I reckon that if you wanted to be a woodworker in those days, it was compulsory to wear a waistcoat and smoke a pipe :lol:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Paul and to have a parting in your hair, left side only.


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Mar 2010)

And plastered down with Brylcreme........


----------



## andy king (10 Mar 2010)

newt":1qv5nou0 said:


> Paul Chapman":1qv5nou0 said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff, Ian. I reckon that if you wanted to be a woodworker in those days, it was compulsory to wear a waistcoat and smoke a pipe :lol:
> ...



Paul Chapman wrote:


> And plastered down with Brylcreme........



Luckily for me those rules no longer apply! (although I do have a parting that extends from my left ear to my right one...) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cheers,
Andy


----------



## John Peckham (26 Mar 2010)

Good news I managed to obtain a photo copy of the GTL Tool Chest Guide to the "GTL Tool Chest and Home Repairing Guide". This lists the tool sthat should be in the box and other useful information.

I have now discovered reading the information I am short of a folding wooden 24" rule and an oil can. No doubt another 10 year search.

Does anyone else have one of these kits?


----------



## MickCheese (26 Mar 2010)

John

I would be interested in seeing a photo of your GTL chest. I cannot help you with your search but am just curious to see it.

Mick


----------



## Ern (30 Jan 2012)

Meanwhile, several years later, I found this in the "London Gazette". 

"In the Matter of GUARANTEED TOOLS Ltd. (in
Voluntary Liquidation) and in the Matter of the
Companies Act, 1948.
NOTICE is hereby given that a General Meeting
of the Members of Guaranteed Tools Limited will
be held at 12 Nesta Road Woodford Green Essex
on Tuesday the 15th day of April 1952 at 10.30
o'clock in the forenoon precisely, for the purpose of
having an account laid before them by the Liquidator
(pursuant to Section 290 of the Companies Act,
1948) showing the manner in which the winding-up
of the said Company has been conducted, and the
property of the Company disposed of, and of hearing
any explanation that may be given by the Liquidator,
and also of determining by Extraordinary
Resolution the manner in which the books, accounts
and documents of the Company and of the Liquidator
shall be disposed of.
(377) A. W. JACKSON, Liquidators"


----------

